# Changing Brake Discs & Pads on a 2007 Ford Focus - How Difficult?



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

As above; failed MOT on brakes and I have been quoted £452 to replace them. The garage is a Peugeot main dealer and I know their price is extortionate - the parts are available for £105 on Ebay for instance so I will not be going back there. However, having watched a couple of Youtube vids and read up on a couple of forums and tbh am seriously thinking of doing the job myself; it looks fairly straightforward but as a bit of a novice is it really not that difficult? :confused1:


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

its a couple of bolts that hold each part on so not really hard just gotta watch some vids, ive done it myself worked perfectly


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

its easy mate all there held on with are two hex bolts the hold the calipers on,.. only thing you need to watch is getting air in the brake lines as if u do this then u will need to bleed the brakes...this happens when you force the calipers back and it pops the fluid under the bonnet...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

moby1991 said:


> its a couple of bolts that hold each part on so not really hard just gotta watch some vids, ive done it myself worked perfectly


Cheers mate that's exactly what I thought but not having done it and being quoted £450 notes to do it you assume there's more to it somehow.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

broch316 said:


> its easy mate all there held on with are two hex bolts the hold the calipers on,.. only thing you need to watch is getting air in the brake lines as if u do this then u will need to bleed the brakes...this happens when you force the calipers back and it pops the fluid under the bonnet...


Thanks for that mate; it's things like this that puts me off tbh. Will have a look at a couple more vids see if this is fully covered :thumb:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

ok mate if u like i could pm u a full step by step on how to do it but decide if your gonna do it first as it would take me a while to type it up...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Not super but give you an idea mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

On the mondeo you needed a special key to open the calipers. Not sure about the focus but if you dont need the key, its very easy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

Did my fronts easy as just unscrew the cap on the brake fluid easy enough to squeeze the pistons back in on the calipers, mine are 4pot ap racing calipers assholes to work with(removing retainer pins), are the rears windback? You might have to buy a tool to do the rears if they are i didnt do mine but watched my mate do them it was easier than i thaught!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Not super but give you an idea mate


actually really good vid mate as this shows about the brake fluid i was explaining to u about .........if u follow that vid u wont go far wrong.. good luck


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

broch316 said:


> ok mate if u like i could pm u a full step by step on how to do it but decide if your gonna do it first as it would take me a while to type it up...


Really appreciate the offer mate but have found something like that online. Reps for that though mate cheers :beer:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Really appreciate the offer mate but have found something like that online. Reps for that though mate cheers :beer:


no probs good luck let us know how u get on...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

broch316 said:


> no probs good luck let us know how u get on...


Yeah will do, look out for my thread on Monday "WTF have I gone and done I think my car's knackered........"


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

Haynes manuals are about 15 quid,,money well spent


----------

